# Shrink bands for 250 ml foamer bottles



## BeckyRB (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi there.  I recently ventured into liquid soap making.  Since KOH soap is naturally on the thinner side (without thickening agents) I decided to go with foamer bottles when I made a couple batches to give as Christmas gifts (wanted to be as close to 100% natural as possible). However, I failed to think ahead to the fact that these would be placed next to sinks (who'd have thought...soap by the sink. lol). So the labels I put on them have been reported to be less than perfect after a few uses. (I blame my lack of forethought on the stress of the holiday season.)

Anyway, I cannot seem to locate a company that sells shrink sleeves/bands to fit over a bottle.  I found several that sell bands that cover the caps and necks of bottles.  But that is not what I am in need of.

Since this is a hobby of mine right now, I do not want to pay a ton of money to have labels printed by a company.  I also cannot afford a color laser printer.  My goal is to take this to a wholesale level, and want to be able to customize the labels as needed.  Not to mention I have a couple friends that have asked me to make soaps for them to give as gifts.  It's a nice touch to be able to customize the label, so would want to retain the option to print just a couple and still have it protected from water at the sink.

I appreciate any guidance that might be available for you Pros out there. :smile:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2015)

Check out Wholesale Supplies Plus (WSP).  They carry a wide variety of shrink bands for different bottles, jars, tubes, etc.


----------



## BeckyRB (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion, but I have looked there already.  They do not have any to fit the foamer bottles.  I've also checked Bramble Berry, The Cary Company, SKS-Bottle, and have google searched several different ways but no luck.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 3, 2015)

You may have to resort to packing tape. I do not know of any place that makes custom shrink wrap bands. You could buy your own equipment but that is expensive. 

To use packing tape, buy a good quality tape in the correct width for our bottle, then wrap the bottle and cut to length. With a bit of practice you will get a result almost invisible to the eye. 

Good luck.


----------



## BeckyRB (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Dorymae.  I had a feeling it may come to that. But it's still a cheaper option. :?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

I stumbled across this listing for shrink sleeves and thought you might not have seen this company's offerings: www.midwestbottles.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=179&pg=1


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 8, 2015)

Another thing you could do so long as your labels aren't paper, is to put super clear packing tape just on the label itself before you stick them to your bottles. This kind of acts like a laminate coating.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you looked on eBay? They sell waterproof laser printer labels but in small quantities so you don't have to spend a fortune on large boxes. 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171328444727?nav=SEARCH&varId=470389779361


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a Uline catalog in the mail the other day and found all kinds of great packaging supplies!  Think something like this shrink tubing would work?  http://www.uline.com/BL_2406/Uline-Shrink-Tubing


----------



## BeckyRB (Jan 19, 2015)

DeeAnna....I checked out your link.  They do not have any for the foamer bottles, but they do have what I need for other containers.  I had not come across that company yet, so thank you!

doriettefarm...I'm not sure if that will work, but I think I will call them and ask.  Thank you for the suggestion.

For everyone else...The labels I have on hand (which aren't many) are paper. They are suppose to be water resistant, but they also are meant for a laser printer.  I am contemplating figuring out a label that I can have printed on vinyl, it just won't allow me to customize them for special gifts.  I do appreciate all the feedback, though!  Thank you all!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 20, 2015)

I use Aleene's Spray Acrylic Sealer Matte Finish to make my regular-cheapo-ink-printer labels water resistant. I just make sure there isn't any printer lint on it and give it a a few sprays after printing (giving each coat time to dry completely). You might be able to use something similar while looking for a better option.


----------

